# Us British Have All The Best Piranha.



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

And here is a few vids to prove it...God save the queen.














http://www.youtube.com/user/amazonbasinuk1...u/0/uZki-StyBCQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NllKsL279qM...player_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/user/amazonbasinuk1.../10/eT5Y364kLh4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yvBTYk3ap4...feature=related


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

*Us British Have All The Best Piranha.
*


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

Armand_caribe said:


> *Us British Have All The Best Piranha.
> *


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Yup, you bits, are such a show off...








:laugh:







:rasp:


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

There alright thought I was going to see something super rare


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

Armand_caribe said:


> Yup, you bits, are such a show off...:nod:
> :laugh::rasp::rasp:


Only 2 are mine...you sound jelous Almond.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Steve. said:


> Yup, you bits, are such a show off...:nod:
> :laugh::rasp::rasp:


Only 2 are mine...you sound jelous Almond.:rasp:
[/quote]

You know I'm not, Im only kiddin' I







UK.... however someone considered offensive my Motivational poster......


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Armand_caribe said:


> Yup, you bits, are such a show off...:nod:
> :laugh::rasp::rasp:


Only 2 are mine...you sound jelous Almond.:rasp:
[/quote]

You know I'm not, Im only kiddin' I







UK.... however someone considered offensive my Motivational poster......








[/quote]

I love mexico :rasp:


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

Rule Britannia!


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

But Yanks have bigges tanks!


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

corbypete said:


> But Yanks have bigges tanks!


wrong person to say that too mate







.. steves got a 9x3x3


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

Alexx said:


> But Yanks have bigges tanks!


wrong person to say that too mate







.. steves got a 9x3x3
[/quote]


----------

